

Will hack for food - The New Yorker cover from 1995 - zeynel1
http://www.cartoonbank.com/1995/New-Yorker-Cover-9251995/invt/124940

======
kakooljay
That's great (and apt, given the economy). The New Yorker has collections of
Baseball Cartoons, Political Cartoons, Art Cartoons, Doctor cartoons (which I
got for my dad :). but no books of Tech or Computer cartoons.. wonder why?

------
enf
I cut that cover off the magazine at the time and have it in a box somewhere.

